

Apple reportedly making iPhone 7c - ibrahimkhan
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-7-rumors-release-date-screen-2015-6?IR=T

======
yogurt
I was expecting a september release, but: "What's strange about the Economic
Daily News' report, however, is that it says the new 4-inch iPhone is expected
to ship in the first quarter of next year — not later this year in September
when Apple usually unveils its new iPhones."

